# User Support > Forum Software Support >  just wondering...

## Ron McMillan

I know, it's the idle curiosity of someone with nothing better to worry about, but why, on the list of thread titles, are some titles in bold face and some in ordinary, non-bold face?

I keep assuming there is a reason for it, but can't work it out.

With apologies for starting a thread on such an insignificant issue......

ron

----------


## Chip Booth

Threads you have not viewed, or ones you have viewed but have not been posted in again since are bold.  Ones you have viewed are not.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Thanks, Chip.

----------

